# 1976 JD 4230



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to get some opinions on a 76 4230 quad shift.

A jockey has one for sale thats clean with about 7500 hours. I normally don't trust jockeys too much, but I know this one well and this tractor was actually being used on his farm. It has been a hay tractor and would continue to be mostly a hay tractor.

It has cab with heat and working A/C, nice tires, and overall real clean (he is known for repainting his tractors).

We have been IH guys until this spring and my Dad actually bought a 4230 and has liked it so far so I'm considering this one as well.

He is asking $13,900 which in this area is pretty decent price for the hours, transmission, and working A/C.

Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Price doesn't sound too bad for a 40+ yr old tractor with operating AC. Keep in mind if engine hasn't been updated to higher compression pistons that this tractor could be hard to start in cooler temps.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I’m always a day late and a dollar short, neighbor had a 4430 he’d been trying to sell for years. Asked if I was interested in it to try and sell since we are pretty well known. Told him no but now I should’ve taken him up on it. He ended up trading it on a new zero turn mower. Kibble in Mankato gave him $6400 for it. Had just over 7000 hours. Had been overhauled at 5900 hours. New cab interior and 70% 23* Firestone’s, no duals though


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

If you don’t have to do much to it, that will be a great tractor for you!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

stack em up said:


> I'm always a day late and a dollar short, neighbor had a 4430 he'd been trying to sell for years. Asked if I was interested in it to try and sell since we are pretty well known. Told him no but now I should've taken him up on it. He ended up trading it on a new zero turn mower. Kibble in Mankato gave him $6400 for it. Had just over 7000 hours. Had been overhauled at 5900 hours. New cab interior and 70% 23* Firestone's, no duals though


 Over all what did you think of his tractor stack ?


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm going to pass on the tractor. But it looks like a good one. Money would be better spent upgrading the tools to make the hay, the tractors pulling them are just fine at this point.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

doesn't cost anything to look gives you something to do in the slow season


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

snowball said:


> Over all what did you think of his tractor stack ?


I thought it was in good shape, I actually think the quad was far superior to the 8 speed power shift that was an option. I just don't like Deere's.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

stack em up said:


> I thought it was in good shape, I actually think the quad was far superior to the 8 speed power shift that was an option. I just don't like Deere's.


Back to the corner you go!

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Vol said:


> Back to the corner you go!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Crap...


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

stack em up said:


> I thought it was in good shape, I actually think the quad was far superior to the 8 speed power shift that was an option. I just don't like Deere's.


We got a 4440 with quad range and 4430 with power shift. I hate clutching so now the quad range does raking and tedding to avoid using that pedal. The power shift does baling and bale shredding since you only clutch to start or stop. Especially in the hills where you climb the hill at 4 mph and go down the other side at 11 mph. ????

The 15 speeds in our 4760's are light years ahead for smother shifting.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I was never one for the power jerk transmission. I drove one and was ecstatic to get back to my side console synchros. Perfectly matched for planting and headland speed. No clutch needed on the 4030 to go from 4-7. 4430 tractors are only coming up in value here. Average auction prices from 10 years ago to now roughly 6-9500.


----------

